# If I failed, what are my job options?



## debougrond@yahoo.com (May 10, 2017)

I did an online course with Tacoma community College and passed all of the classes but I failed on my first attempt at my CPC certification exam. I just recently completed my second exam and have not yet been given my grade. If I fail and continue with my aapc membership and attempt the exam again, what are my job options?


----------



## lggrigg (May 12, 2017)

I took the exam 3 times.  I am presently working.  As long as you pass....My friend took it 4 times....She's now working.  Don't give up


----------



## greatbiller (May 12, 2017)

There are lots of options open.  A coding job may not be possible without passing the CPC exam, but patient registration, billing, and accounts receivable follow up are great positions which will only help you once you become a coder.  I had many years of billing and insurance follow up experience before getting certified as a coder.


----------



## Riehen (May 30, 2017)

*Keep trying*

There's a reason why they give you 2 tries for the same price it's because the majority of the population doesn't pass the 1st or the 2nd try. I made it on my 3rd try. My suggestion would be to find someone who can help you with testing strategies and also help you in the areas that you were weak on the 1st time around. Good luck


----------



## NUptegrove1 (Jun 15, 2017)

It's nice to hear responses from those who have taken the exam. I am attempting the CPC exam for the first time next week.  I have the same concerns though, if I were to fail and fail again. But don't give up if it's what you want to do!


----------



## greatbiller (Jun 21, 2017)

Time management is crucial to passing the CPC exam.  I highly recommend the AAPC practice tests!  They are very similar to the actual CPC exam.


----------

